# BEAT THIS!!



## jossytt

I think this is a pretty good job


----------



## Elite0777

Stunning!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Camera never lies.  :roll:  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## ChallonaTTer

Cracking reflection shot 8)  :lol: 
Nick


----------



## stevebeechTA

Did you only do the back :wink: You cant do a thread like this with only one pic, more pics are needed I think. The bit you have done is looking superb :roll: :lol: 8)


----------



## jossytt

stevebeechTA said:


> Did you only do the back :wink: You cant do a thread like this with only one pic, more pics are needed I think. The bit you have done is looking superb :roll: :lol: 8)


hows that


----------



## stevebeechTA

Thats better, very nice mate 8) your stance is looking very nice, what have you done to her:

wheels
tires
suspension
spacers

cheers steve


----------



## jossytt

stevebeechTA said:


> Thats better, very nice mate 8) your stance is looking very nice, what have you done to her:
> 
> wheels
> tires
> suspension
> spacers
> 
> cheers steve


Thanks m8 means alot 8)

Wheels are 19" Genisis from holland 
tyres are falken 245/35/19
suspension is the Eibach 25mm/20mm prokit
spacer have just arrived today funily enough 11mm rear 8mm front
brakes are ebc ultimax with yellow stuff

Then i have the RS grill but ive changed the standard grill surround to a chrome one
I have the pioneer APPRADIO 2 inside with a 12" infinity sub and 1200w amp
under the bonnet ive fitted the forge diverter valve (yes the atmospheric one im a child i know :lol: )
and finally the window tints


----------



## stevebeechTA

Well she looks very nice, for a Mk2 :wink:


----------



## jossytt

stevebeechTA said:


> Well she looks very nice, for a Mk2 :wink:


Cheeky


----------



## itfben

your 11mm's will rub!  especially with your drop. I've got them all round on mine and it rubs all round really bad with my 30mm all round drop, its marking my brand new tyres  gotto take them off!

It rubbed on stock suspension too  let me know how the 8mms cope as i do really want spacers for stance so will be looking to sell my 4 11mm's and replace with something.


----------



## jossytt

According to forge they won't but well see today ill let u know asap


----------



## jossytt

itfben said:


> your 11mm's will rub!  especially with your drop. I've got them all round on mine and it rubs all round really bad with my 30mm all round drop, its marking my brand new tyres  gotto take them off!
> 
> It rubbed on stock suspension too  let me know how the 8mms cope as i do really want spacers for stance so will be looking to sell my 4 11mm's and replace with something.


the spacers fit fine with no rubbing, still handles great and feels more stable at high speed.

Not sure why your having problems maybe 30mm is too low for your car just to reconfirm my setup:

2009 TTS (272) - Mag ride, 25mm rear prokit, 20mm front prokit, 11mm rear spacers, 8mm front spacers, 19/245/35 wheels


----------



## itfben

i dont uder stand they were rubbing before the drop too! :S i wish i didnt have to take them off, what wheels you running?


----------



## jossytt

itfben said:


> i dont uder stand they were rubbing before the drop too! :S i wish i didnt have to take them off, what wheels you running?


245/35/19 genisis


----------



## Mutant

Mine was like that after having a full machine polish however gave it a few weeks and the swirls came back again.


----------



## smally4

This is my effort


----------



## jossytt

smally4 said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> This is my effort


Holy shit! Good job!! Looks minTT


----------



## jossytt

Mutant said:


> Mine was like that after having a full machine polish however gave it a few weeks and the swirls came back again.


I hope not


----------



## smally4

Thanks 
( photo did go through instagram first so was tweaked a lil :lol: )


----------



## smally4

Jossytt yours is looking great too ! 
It's just keeping it clean is the worst bit


----------



## jossytt

Any tips?


----------



## smally4

Hhmm no not really I just always give it a polish atleast once a week, don't even use expensive products 
Just keep at it  
your is already amazing !


----------



## darylbenfield

Mutant said:


> Mine was like that after having a full machine polish however gave it a few weeks and the swirls came back again.


That's down to washing technique and dirt being transferred back onto the paint when you wash.

Try the two bucket method if you having already and use soft straight lines instead of circular motions when cleaning.


----------



## audit guy

cant


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... I'm already missing the summer- finding it harder to keep the Bandit clean now! ...


http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project3c_zps3ee1d709.jpg


----------



## dalecrx

Wow, some great work, just need to do it regular and its not to much hassle in the long run.

I really need to polish my car, not down it in along time!!


----------



## Bucky

Shit....those TTs are looking mighty fine 8) 8) 8)  loving the mk1s obviously  The Bandit looks mint...nice stance :wink:

Mines filthy, must get out and give it a rub


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Bucky said:


> Shit....those TTs are looking mighty fine 8) 8) 8)  loving the mk1s obviously  The Bandit looks mint...nice stance :wink:
> 
> Mines filthy, must get out and give it a rub


... thanks for the kind words Buddy- I try and make sure I give mine a _rub _very regularly ... then at the weekends I try and clean the car as well ...
:wink:

Steve


----------



## JS53MES

here's my best one from the summer time


----------



## Audiphil

Car looks mint, nice one

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dom122001

Mirror finish! lol.


----------



## darylbenfield

Couple of my fav's (keeping it TT related)! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------

